# Cleaning algae off rocks



## PlantFishMan (Oct 12, 2015)

Starting to get algae on a lot of my rocks in my Malawi tank. What's the best way to clean : scrubbing ( with what type of scrubber) and/or bleach and then scrub. Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I never remove rocks, but if you do, I use hot water and a nylon scrub brush, like for dishes. Then I throw them in a bucket filled with hydrogen peroxide and water while waiting to return them to the tank.

I'd rather keep the algae out of the tank in the first place.


----------



## PlantFishMan (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for the tip. How long do keep the rocks in hydrogen peroxide ( I assume it's the 3% you get form the drug store). Wouldn't it be better to use bleach - 1 part bleach, 19 parts water - then scrub and then dechlor with Prime?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

However long it happens to be between me scrubbing them and me being ready to refill the tank...no special time. I like hydrogen peroxide because there is no chance of poisoning the fish, no need to dechlor. Saves steps yet it is effective in killing algae and snail eggs/baby snails that might be on the rocks.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

PlantFishMan said:


> Thanks for the tip. How long do keep the rocks in hydrogen peroxide ( I assume it's the 3% you get form the drug store). Wouldn't it be better to use bleach - 1 part bleach, 19 parts water - then scrub and then dechlor with Prime?


I've done it this way lots of times. The way DJ is suggesting works too.

Why do you want to remove the algae?


----------



## PlantFishMan (Oct 12, 2015)

Rocks getting pretty bad with algae. Having a little trouble keeping nitrate below 15ppm even though doing pwc every 3-4 days. Have reduced feedings to 2x day - only what fish can consume in 60 sec. and making sure none left. Did a 40% pwc last night and cleaned my Aquatop CF500uv - it was pretty dirty - and today or tomorrow will do away with the HOB fluval C3 power filter - filter clogs too fast - and will install a Eheim canister pro 3e. So i'll have the Aquatop filtering ~ 380gph ( with media) and the Eheim ~ 280gph ( also with media) which would give it approx. 8.5x turnover per hour. The hornwort I added a few days ago is starting to grow so that should take up some of the nitrates. For some reason the Valls aren't growing well, might add a few swords with a Flourish tab under each one. Also my anubias are getting a lot of algae on them ( green?) even though lighting is not too intense.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Probably some sort of heresy or another, but you might pick up a couple of Chinese Algae Eaters ($ 1 or so @ PetSmart on sale) and toss them in there for a week or so ... they'll scrub down all the rocks and plants for ya ... they work pretty cheap ... :lol:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I thought you were PlantFishMan?

I always have that problem with anubias...I gave up on them.

Feed 1X daily and what they can eat in 30 seconds. I find feeding less is best algae control.


----------



## PlantFishMan (Oct 12, 2015)

*"Feed 1X daily and what they can eat in 30 seconds. I find feeding less is best algae control."* Ok will do. Having problems getting these plants going in the AC tank. My planted 120g tank - NO problem even with anubias! That's also because I use CO2 injection, undergravel heater, EI method of ferts, hi intensity LED lighting, along with many Amano shrimp, ottocinclus, SAE's, and nerite snails. As for chinese algae eaters they only eat algae when they're young. after they are 7-8 months they won't touch it. Also depending on their size as adults can be aggressive. Wish I could use nerites in my 75g AC tank. Figure about 30 would take care of any algae in about 2weeks. Don't know if the Malawi's i keep would harass them.
Any suggestions for plants other than Valls & anubias?


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

PlantFishMan said:


> ... As for chinese algae eaters they only eat algae when they're young. after they are 7-8 months they won't touch it.


Please don't tell me you are age-biased agin' youngin's ... 

:lol:



PlantFishMan said:


> Also depending on their size as adults can be aggressive.


There is a solution for that as well ... multiple ones in fact ... :wink:

Fatten them up for 7 or 8 months on your algae and they would probably make good bait fish right around July/August...

(Assumes you might be a member of the Izaak Walton League ... or at least _sympatico_ ... :lol: )


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

PlantFishMan said:


> *That's also because I use CO2 injection, undergravel heater, EI method of ferts, hi intensity LED lighting, along with many Amano shrimp, ottocinclus, SAE's, and nerite snails. As for chinese algae eaters they only eat algae when they're young. after they are 7-8 months they won't touch it. Also depending on their size as adults can be aggressive. *


*
SAEs and Chinese algae eaters are different in terms of aggression and eating algae. Siamese algae eaters are less aggressive and don't seem to have an expiry date on their willingness to eat algae.*


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Try the nerite snails. If you have some SAE's you can try them too.

My nerites lived 1 year with the mbuna and 2 with the haps and peacocks. I've got one that has lived many years with the Tangs...I've heard a lot of different things about their life span.


----------



## PlantFishMan (Oct 12, 2015)

I think I'll give the nerites - striped or horned - a shot. They're usual lifespan is about 1 yr. , getting 2yrs. out of them is great!


----------

